# Asking for prayers for local 3d shooter and family



## frdstang90 (Oct 5, 2012)

Yesterday Chris Green and his wife got the news that no one ever wants to get.  His wifes biopsy came back cancerous.  If you would please say a prayer that the good Lord will cure this disease and give them both the strength to get through this.  Thanks


----------



## Archery Mom (Oct 5, 2012)

Prayers sent..


----------



## abhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Prayers sent

bowhunters forever


----------



## j.reagan (Oct 5, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Oct 5, 2012)

prayers sent..


----------



## Silver Mallard (Oct 5, 2012)

Prayers sent their way!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 5, 2012)

Prayers sent from ole Bowanna !


----------



## bt33 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thinking of you guys, prayers sent


----------



## onfhunter1 (Oct 6, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## Big John (Oct 6, 2012)

Done!!!!


----------



## dbell80 (Oct 8, 2012)

Your family is in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 8, 2012)

Shawn just told me Saturday.  My prayers go to the family.  Love them both!


----------



## frdstang90 (Oct 10, 2012)

Chris's wife got her PET scan results back today and there is more areas of concern.  She will be starting chemo as soon as possible.  If you would please continue to keep them both in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 10, 2012)

Prayers sent!!! Please keep us updated!!! Praying helps!!!


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 11, 2012)

Praying for these folks.............................


----------



## clayboy (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers,please continue I believe Gods  going to heal her and she's going to have one heck of a testimony. Her name is Tammy Green and she is 44 yrs old and one beautiful woman inside and out and we've been married for 17yrs and I love her very much! Thanks Chris


----------



## oldgeez (Oct 11, 2012)

prayers going out for tammy


----------



## clayboy (Oct 11, 2012)

I just wanted to let everyone know tomorrow we go to see the oncologist in Gainesville and he's going to let us know his opinion on the best way to treat her. I ask you once again to continue to lift us up in your prayers! This is toughest thing ive ever been through and could not get through it without my LORD JESUS CHRIST,family,and friends. God Bless You All


----------



## t8ter (Oct 11, 2012)

Prayer said


----------



## KPreston (Oct 12, 2012)

Prayers sent----KP----


----------



## GaBear (Oct 12, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## clayboy (Oct 24, 2012)

Just wanted to give a quick update tmrw. she goes to have a port put in for the chemo then on tuesday she will start her chemo. I also want to thank everyone for the prayers,thoughts,phone calls and words of encouragement...Friends,family,love and God is what its going to take to get us through this! Prayers Please Thanks Chris


----------



## p&y finally (Oct 24, 2012)

Prayers sent from the Childers family


----------



## rank bull (Oct 24, 2012)

prayers sent


----------



## KillZone (Oct 25, 2012)

Prayers sent!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clayboy (Nov 5, 2012)

Just thought I would give a quick update. Tammy's lung cancer is a type that is only found in about 3 to 5% of all lung cancer patients, that being said the oncologist sent some of the biopsy off to California to let them decide which chemo will work best on this cancer, it turns out that its going to be the chemo pill, yes she has already got the port but that's OK! The doc's are all real optimistic and think she's going to respond really well to the chemo. We have been overwhelmed by all the support,prayers and love!  God Bless you my archery brothers and sisters


----------



## clayboy (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey folks I just wanted to give everyone a quick update on my wife's condition. She went for her pet scan which tells if the cancer has spread or grew in size and the doc said the nodule in her lung has decreased in size and the spots on the bones have started to calcify which means the bones are healing....Thank you Lord and thanks to all of you for the thoughts and prayers. The Lord and this little chemo pill are looking to shoot down this cancer. Hope to see you all soon on a 3d course.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 10, 2013)

That sounds great. I'll keep her in my prayers.


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 11, 2013)

God does work in mysterious ways


----------



## bowhunting strick (Jan 11, 2013)

*Asking for prayers*

Prayers sent from the Strickland family.


----------

